# A Completed Order



## Whaler (May 4, 2011)

I showed a seam ripper to a local gift shop that sell my pens last week and here is the order I received.
Left to right: Diag Cut Zebra, Rippeling Water acrylic, Soapstone & black acrylic, Goldfish acrylic, Majesty acrylic, Ebony & Ivory acrylic and Purple Passion acrylic.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 4, 2011)

Totally awesome Dude P I need to get some imagination pills. Congrats on your sales, I hope that it continues for you.


----------



## Jim15 (May 4, 2011)

Those are great.


----------



## monark88 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic, you got my vote. 
thanks for the pics, Russ


----------



## monark88 (May 4, 2011)

Ok, you guys win. I am gOing to try some with the plastic caps. I have a few turnings to do. A couple pens and a wine stopper to newly-weds-to-be.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 4, 2011)

All look really nice, but I really like the soapstone with Sedona clip.


----------



## mountainrocker (May 12, 2011)

Outstanding job! I went thru your gallery....impressive to say the least, and very inspiring indeed


----------

